# Tractor Steering Systems



## عبد السبوح (24 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 

احنا طبعا كلنا عارفين _ طلبة مكيانيكا سيارات _ اننا مش تخصص سيارات و بس .... بل جرارات ايضا .... رغم ان غالب ميول الطلبة تتجه الى السيارات بصفة خاصة و تبتعد عن الجرارات و الديزيل بصفة عامة ..... و بصراحة كل واحد ادرى بمصلحته فين .... و مش هنخرج بره الموضوع .... و كلامنا ان شاء الله فى الموضوع ده هيكون عن الشق الثاني من قسم سيارات ... بعد ما عرفنا جميعا .. _ من شارك معنا سابقا _ ... انظمة التوجيه فى السيارات و فكرة عملها ... سواء بمعلومات عامة اكتسبناها من المنتدى ... او بدراسة نظرية تمت دراستها فى الكلية .... حان الدور على دراسة انظمة التوجية فى الجرارات .... و لست اقصد الدراسة بمعناها الحرفي ... بل تكوين فكرة عامة عن مبادئ التوجيه بها ..... و أسألكم صالح الدعاء لكل من شارك بهذا البحث من طلبة تالتة سيارات ..... نخش فى الموضوع بقى 

[line]

اولا : سنقوم بتصنيف انظمة التوجيه بصفة عامة

من حيث طبيعة عمل المركبة ... فهناك مركبات تسير على الطرق الممهدة ....و اخري تسير على الطرق الوعرة ... و بالنسبة للمركبات التي تسير على الطرق الوعرة ...فهناك منها ما يسير بعجلات .... و هناك ما يسير بمنجنزات ... مثل الدبابات التي تسير عن طريق الجتازير ... فعلى حسب طبيعة عمل المركبة نحدد نظام التوجيه الخاص بها 







و سنأخذ نظرة سريعة على انظمة التوجيه المستخدمة فى المركبات التى تسير على الطرق الممهدة ... و لا نطرحها لاطالة الموضوع ... بل سنجد ان الكثير من انظمة التوجيه فى الجرارات تستخدم بعض هذه الانظمة مع بعض التعديلات ...




الصورة مصغرة أنقر هنا لرؤيتها بحجمها الطبيعي



الصورة مصغرة أنقر هنا لرؤيتها بحجمها الطبيعي

لمن يحب الاستفسار عن اي شرح لاي نظام من تلك الانظمة الموجودة ...... فلينشأ موضوع جديد منفصل بعنوان النظام الذي يرغب فى مناقشته .... و يطرح فيه ما توصل الى من معلومات على الانترنت ... و ما لم يفهمه فى النظام ...

اما بالنسبة لتصنيف انظمة التوجيه فى الجرارات ... او المركبات التي تسير على الطرق الوعرة .... فعجزنا عن ايجاد تصنيف شامل و كامل لها و لكننا سنطرح تصنيف من حيث الوسيلة المستخدمة فى التحكم فى نظام التوجيه ايا كان نوعه .... و سنتحدث عن انواعه لاحقا .... و هذه هي الوسائل الشائعة المستخدمة






و طبعا هذا النظام ... كان شائعا فى الجرارات القديمة ... و البسيطة ... و لهذا النظام عيوب كثيرة ... صعوبة التوجيه ... و كبر حجم عجلة القيادة ...
و لكنه يتميز ببساطته ... و قلة تكلفته ... و سهولة صيانته ...






و لتفادي عيوب النظام السابق ... من حيث صعوبة التوجيه ... وجد هذا النظام الذي يعمل عن طريق ضغط الزيت .. بمضخة تعمل على رفع ضغطه .... و مجموعة من الصمامات يتم التحكم بها يدويا عن طريق عجلة القيادة ... و التي تحدد كمية الزيت التي تذهب الى الهيدروليك سليندر المسئول عن التوجيه كما هو موضح بالصورة .... و لكن ماذا سيحدث اذا تعطلت مضخة الزيت ؟؟!!!
لا يستطيع السائق توجيه الجرار نهائيا ... و هذا عيب كبير فى هذا النظام ... و لذلك لن نجده الا قليلا جدا






و هذا هو النظام الشائع حاليا فى جميع الجرارات ... بمختلف انواع انظمة التوجيه .... و بالطبع التساؤل المطروح هو .... ماذا سيحدث عندما تتعطل مضخة الزيت الكهربائية ؟؟
فى عجلة توجيه القياة مجمومعة من الصمامات تتحكم فى كمية الزيت التي تذهب للهيدروليك سيليندر ... بالاضافة ان بها مضغخ ميكانيكية بسيطة ترفع ضغط الزيت بمقدار بسيط ... يكفي لتوجيه الجرار لحين اصلاح مضخة الزيت ... و سنقابل هذا النظام مرة اخرى لاحقا 


[line]​



----------------يتبع>>>>>​


----------



## عبد السبوح (24 أغسطس 2010)

و بعد تلك المحاولة فى تصنيف انظمة التوجية سنبدأ بالتحدث عن تواجدها و انواع انظمة التوجيه الموجودة فى الجرارات 

[line]






و هذا هو ابسط انواع الجرارات ... و اقدم الجرارت المستعملة حاليا ...و فيه قد يكون التوجيه ميكانيكا عن طريق التحكم فى العجلة الامامية مباشرة من عجلة القيادة .... و قد نجد احد الانظمة البسيطة المستخدمة فى السيارات .... موجودة فى هذا الجرار ... و لكنه ليس بحاجة للتعقيد لشدة بساطته 

[line]




الصورة مصغرة أنقر هنا لرؤيتها بحجمها الطبيعي

و هذا من احد الانواع الشائعة المستخدمة للجرارات و المركبات التي تسير على الطرق الوعرة ..... و الصورة توضح انه ينقسم الى اربعة انواع من حيث طريقة التوجيه

ففي النوع الاول:

يكون التوجيه عن طريق الاربع عجلات معا ... العجلتان الاماميتان مضادتان للعجلتان الخلفيتان .... و هذا يعمل على تقليل نصف قطر الدوران .... و يستخدم هذا النوع بكثرة فى المركبات متعددة المحاور .... لانها ذات نصف قطر دوران كبير 






اضغط هنا لمشاهدة الفيديو


اما فى النوع الثاني :

يكون التوجيه عن طريق الاربع عجلات معا ايضا .... و العجلتان الاماميتان فى نفس اتجاه العجلتان الخلفيتان .... و هذا يعمل على تقليل نصف قطر الدوران ... و لكن اقل من النوع الذي يسبقه ...و يستخدم فى المركبات ذات السرعات العالية نسبيا ...و متعددة المحاور






اضغط هنا لمشاهدة الفيديو


اما النوع الثالث و الرابع .... لا يحتاجان الى كثير من الكلام .... لانهما يعتبران نصف النوعين السابقين



..


ملاحظة : قد ثلاثة من هذه الانواع متواجدين معا فى جرار واحد ... و للسائق حرية الاختيار بين الانظمة على حسب المكان الذي يعمل به و السرعة التي يسير بها ... و ما مدي رغبته فى توفير استهلاك الوقود .... 







و بالنسبة للوسيلة المستخدمة فى هذا التوجيه غالبا ما تكون :




الصورة مصغرة أنقر هنا لرؤيتها بحجمها الطبيعي

و لشرح هذا النظام .... نحتاج الى موضوع منفصل .... ينشأه صاحبه .... الا و هو البشمهندس شادي الذي اختفى عنا ... حيث انه كان مشروع تخرجه

[line]

و هل هذا نوع مقتصر فقط على المركبات التي تسير بعجلات فقط ؟

في حقيقة الامر قد نجد بعض المركبات المجنزرة تستخدم هذا النظام السابق بأنواعه .... للتوجيه 






اضغط هنا لمشاهدة الفيديو

فى هذه المركبة يكون التوجيه عن طريق المجنزرات الامامية ..... و لا مانع من ان تجد اي انوع من الانواع التي تحدثنا عنها سابقا


و قد يوضع عجل امامي فى المجنزرات لاستخدامه فى التوجيه




الصورة مصغرة أنقر هنا لرؤيتها بحجمها الطبيعي



الصورة مصغرة أنقر هنا لرؤيتها بحجمها الطبيعي

[line]

يتبع>>>>>


----------



## عبد السبوح (24 أغسطس 2010)

قبل ندخل فى الحديث حول الجرار الذي يدور حول نفسه .... يجب ان نتذكر الاعجوبة الهندسية Jeep Hurrican ...




الصورة مصغرة أنقر هنا لرؤيتها بحجمها الطبيعي

The Hurricanes steering system is a marvel of engineering all by itself
There are multiple steering modes using four-wheel independent steering
That means that each wheel can turn separately from the others 

لمشاهدة الفيديو اضغط هنا






لمزيد من المعلومات .... اضغط هنا


[line]

بعد هذا الشرح المفصل و الطويل للمركبة hurricane



.... هل نظرية عمل الجرار الذي يدور حول نفسه نفس نظرية عمل هذه المركبة ؟؟

طبعا .... طبعا ... اكيد لأ...

طيب هو احنا اساسا ليه نعمل جرار بيدور حول نفسه .... هنخش بيه السيرك ؟





هو في الحقيقة بيستخدم فى الاغراض الزراعية و خاصة فى عملية جز الحشائش ... مين فينا مش بيصحي من النوم يقص الحشائش بتاعته ... مش ساعات بتلاقي حول الشجرة شوية حشائش كده مش عارف توصلهم بالجرار بتاعك ... او بيطلع عينك على ما تقصهم بالجرار ... غير انك بتاخد الجنينة الواسعة بتاعتك على خطوط مستقيمة .... و لما بتوصل اخر خط ... بتلف تانى و تمسك الخط اللي جنبه .... اللفه دي بتاخدها مرة واحدة .. و لا على مرتين ..... متكدبش .... اكيد على مرتين 

الجرار ده بقى حل مشاكل الاسرة اللي بتتعقد نفسيا بسبب الشوية الحشائش اللي حول الشجرة .... و انهم بياخدوا اللفه على مرتين








طبعا من الصورة واضح .... انك لو عايز تلف حول الشجرة .... بتخلى العجلة اليمين تلف عكس العجلة الشمال .. فهتلاقي الجرار بيلف حول نفسه 

اما فى حالة ان سيادتك مش عايز تاخد اللفة على مرتين و تاخدها على مرة واحدة .... بتفرمل العجلة التي توجد فى الاتجاه الذي تريد الاستدارة اليه 


يعني هي دي فكرة الجرار اللي بيدور حول نفسه ؟

اكيد ... اكيد ... طبعا لأ 






فكرته الاساسية تكمن فى العجل الامامي .... فكان بداية صناعة هذا الجرار و فكرته الاساسية ... هو عجل التوجيه الموجود فى سرير المرضى بتاع المستشفيات ... اللي مشفهاش ... يرمي نفسه من الدور الاول و يروح يشوفها ....

العجل الامامي بتاع سرير المستشفيات .... بيحصل فيه توجيه ازاي ؟؟ ... هو حطوا نفس العجل ده فى الجرار 






الصورة بتوضح فكرة عمل الجرار اللي بيلف حول نفسه ... فالجرار فى اول الصورة هو الجرار العادي .... و اللي فى ثاني الصورة ... هو جرار العجل الامامي به هو بتاع عجل سرير المستشفيات .... 

و عجلة القيادة راحت فين ؟؟؟ .... هم عملوا عصايتين .. بدل عجل القيادة بتمسك كل واحدة بيد .... فعندما تحب ان تتوجه يمينا ...تثبت العصا اليمني و بالتالي لا تتحرك ... و تحرك العصا اليسري الى الامام فيتولد عزم فى العجلة اليسرى و تدور السيارة بزاوية 90 درجة ....

لأنك مثبت عجله و بتحرك التانية ...

طيب لو عايز الف حول الشجرة .... بتحرك يدك اليمني للامام ... و اليسرى للخلف ... يعني بقى العجلتين بيتحركوا عكس بعض ... فيدور الجرار حول نفسه 


طبعا فى اوروبا و البلاد المتقدمة ذكائهم عالى .... لدرجة انهم اشتكوا من الجرار و مش عارفين يسوقوه ... ( مش هزار بجد و عن تقارير رسمية ) فقرروا انهم يجمعوا بين الاول و الثاني .... و اعادوا عجلة القيادة الى وضعها الاساسي .... و لكن حافظوا على الفكرة الاساسية ....


و هذا مقطع رائع شرح هذا الجرار الرائع ..... و عقبال ما كلنا نجرب نسوق الجرار الجميل ده ... و كل واحد يبقى عنده جنينة بتاعته ... يارب
لمشاهدة الفيديو اضغط هنا

و هذا فيديو اخر لمن يحب ان يعلم نظام التعليق فى ال rider _ الثاني فى الصورة _
اضغط هنا لمشاهدة ملف الفيديو


[line]
يتبع >>>>>>​


----------



## عبد السبوح (24 أغسطس 2010)

نسيت ان اقول انه منقول من مهندس طالب الدعاء


----------



## ahmed malik (24 أغسطس 2010)

غفر الله لكما


----------



## سمير شربك (24 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا للإهتمام 
بالآليات الثقيله


----------



## abomahr (25 أغسطس 2010)

*شكرا لك أخي عبد السبوح سأحاول تحميله*


----------

